# Considering moving to Bilbao.



## Martyn101 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, myself and my wife are giving serious thought to moving to Bilbao, my wife is a Mexican national and i am a UK national, she is a teacher of English and i work as a mental health support worker, i am also a qualified English teacher, i am looking for some idea of what job opportunities exist for us both, my wife should have no difficulty finding her job but i may struggle, my Spanish is limited for now and my work has mostly been on psychiatric wards both NHS and private, i am looking for some feedback on such employment opportunities.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Martyn101 said:


> Hi, myself and my wife are giving serious thought to moving to Bilbao, my wife is a Mexican national and i am a UK national, she is a teacher of English and i work as a mental health support worker, i am also a qualified English teacher, i am looking for some idea of what job opportunities exist for us both, my wife should have no difficulty finding her job but i may struggle, my Spanish is limited for now and my work has mostly been on psychiatric wards both NHS and private, i am looking for some feedback on such employment opportunities.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


I wonder why Bilbao?
My husband is from Bilbao and as all his family still lives there more or less we visit quite often. It is a great place (although not entirely without its problems). I'm not sure quite how successful a Mexican English teacher would be... Don't forget there are a lot of native British, Irish and American teachers here, and Europeans don't need to do much paperwork to work. I estimate that she will find work (depending on her qualifications and experience) but may find the salary is not that good...
I don't think the prospects of a non Spanish speaker mental health worker are very good though


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wonder why Bilbao?
> My husband is from Bilbao and as all his family still lives there more or less we visit quite often. It is a great place (although not entirely without its problems). I'm not sure quite how successful a Mexican English teacher would be... Don't forget there are a lot of native British, Irish and American teachers here, and Europeans don't need to do much paperwork to work. I estimate that she will find work (depending on her qualifications and experience) but may find the salary is not that good...
> I don't think the prospects of a non Spanish speaker mental health worker are very good though


Just a few miles west, in Cantabria, it's tougher to find qualified native English speakers.


----------



## tantocomo (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a dream of mine so I'm very jealous! Did you move in the end?


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

What happened to your move to bilbao?


----------



## jcarlos165 (Aug 15, 2015)

Bilbao is one of the most industrial, therefore richer cities in Spain. Easier to find a job there than in many other places....


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

jcarlos165 said:


> Bilbao is one of the most industrial, therefore richer cities in Spain. Easier to find a job there than in many other places....


While this is true, it is still pretty tough. I have several highly qualified family members in the area who have been unemployed for over two years despite applying for numerous positions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jcarlos165 said:


> Bilbao is one of the most industrial, therefore richer cities in Spain. Easier to find a job there than in many other places....


Bilbao doesn't seem very industrial to me now. However, in this report...
Lan Ekintza - Archivo - Empleo y Mercado de Trabajo
...talking about 2020 it says
_En estos momentos, la demanda empresarial se orienta a titulaciones vinculadas a la industria, la empresa y la economía. De ahí que las carreras con mayores probabilidades de lograr una inserción sean en orden: Administración y Dirección de Empresas (número uno en el ranking), Ingenieros Industriales, Ingenieros Técnicos Industriales, Económicas y Medicina
(Page 151)_
This report does also talk about the need for workers in the renewable energies though, and I think renewable energy expansion has been hit on the head by various government actions.


----------



## jcarlos165 (Aug 15, 2015)

To the Spanish standards, it is on the top.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

jcarlos165 said:


> To the Spanish standards, it is on the top.


from what i read seems to be on top compared to most of western europe also? or is this not true?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Info about Bilbao. The article is a little old, but is still very relevant in most aspects
Forgotten Bilbao: across the river | In English | EL PAÍS


----------

